# Prozentrechnen in Java



## OnDemand (24. Sep 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ein Prozentproblem (nicht Potenz )
Folgendes:

119,00€ brutto - 19% Steuer - 30% Rabatt (Rabatt nur auf Nettopreis)
Wie um Gotteswillen rechne ich das?

119.00 / 1.19 = 100€ netto. soweit so gut, nun noch 30% abziehen 

```
doublePreis =119.00;
nettoPreis = doublePreis / 1.19;
rabattPreis30Prozent = nettoPreis x 0.3;
endPreis = nettoPreis - rabattPreis30Prozent;
```
Kann man das so rechnen?


----------



## Make-Grafik (24. Sep 2016)

Versuch doch einfach die Probe dazu, Sprich:

Rechne von dein Endpreis den Rabatt wieder drauf und dann die Mehrwertsteuer dazu. Wenn du auf 119€ kommst hast du richtig gerechnet. ^.^

Mehr sag ich erstmal dazu nicht 


Allerdings kommt mir das mit dem "Rabatt" ein wenig komisch vor. Gibt's dazu eine Aufgabenstellung?


----------



## OnDemand (24. Sep 2016)

Hehe ja das passt, nur mein ich, gibt es eine kürze Variante, vielleicht mit Math Klasse oder so? Da gibts doch sicherlich was, finde nur nix mir Protenzrechnen


----------



## Make-Grafik (24. Sep 2016)

Naja, du kannst alles in eine Zeile packen:


```
endPreis = doublePreis / 1.19 * 0.7;
```

Kürzer geht's nicht...


----------



## OnDemand (24. Sep 2016)

Na echt mal.... gott bin ich blöd. Danke


----------



## Neumi5694 (28. Sep 2016)

Und nein, eigene Methoden zum Prozentrechnen gibt's (meines Wissens nach) nicht. Letztendlich sind -30% nur eine andere Ausdrucksweise für "x * (100 - 30) / 100" oder "x * (1 - 30/100)" (such dir selbst aus, welche Rundungsfehler dir lieber sind)
Wenn du willst, kannst du dir ja eine entsprechende Methode basteln, (so was wie double addPercent(double base, double percentValue)), die genau das macht und eine zweite, die einen bereits aufgerechneten Prozentwert abzieht (oder einen bereits abgezogenen dazuaddiert). Letztendlich ist das keine Frage zu Java, sondern zu Mathe.


----------

